# Deep Blue 3 Gallon



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking good so far. I'm going to be setting one of these up as well. I like the crypts.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm there definitely is no balance, yet at least. 

I always like a floater on my tank.

Also did you attempt to de-rim it?...

I have the same tank, and if you want to see how I went about setting it up, check out the confused journal in my sig.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Hmm there definitely is no balance, yet at least.
> 
> I always like a floater on my tank.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. this is just a temporary scape until i get more driftwood and plants. And yes, i did try de-rimming it, but kinda messed up the silicone a little  Stay tuned!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahah.. Derim may not have been the best idea. I kinda like it with a rim. 

You went this far, don't leave the silicone all like that haha


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't derim it since the DB have black silicone anyway >.>


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Hahah.. Derim may not have been the best idea. I kinda like it with a rim.
> 
> You went this far, don't leave the silicone all like that haha


I cant find anything too get the silicone off, I tried a razor, a razor blade, a knife, duct tape for some reason and even using my hands! this silicone doesn't wanna come off D:


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Is derriming difficult? I'm considering it for my next tank.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Is derriming difficult? I'm considering it for my next tank.


With larger tanks it is IMO, tanks 10 and under are pretty easy, just gotta go slow:icon_smil


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I've read that the black silicone is stronger, this could be why it's more difficult to remove.
There is a ton of threads dedicated to de rimming tanks, with instructions on how they did it. My personal opinion, it's more trouble than it's worth. I'd just buy a rimless tank. Definitely possible to do 10 and under successfully though.

My tank came today, going to start a build thread this evening. Excited!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

im looking at new lights since tax returns are just around the corner but i cant decide on which one to get? the choices are:

1.) the BeamsWork 0.2W Tri 18" HI LUMEN LED Light Fixture

2.) A 14" 24W Power Compact Light Fixture Extendable Series

(both are available on Aquatraders for undr $50


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

eBay has good deals on the beamsworks light. It is what I use.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

My experience pc will likely grow better, but be careful as 24w can grow a lot of algea also


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Brich999 said:


> My experience pc will likely grow better, but be careful as 24w can grow a lot of algea also


I have a co2 kit that im gonna put on in a few days, so algae wont be that big of a problem:fish:


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Too poor to afford rimless. So it's derim or live with the ugly thing.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Jdiesels said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=11202&pictureid=23242 Here's the temporary scape for my DB 3G Tank, waiting on Tax Returns to get some new stuff for it.
> 
> 18x6x6 Tank
> Aquaclear 20
> ...


***UPDATE***
Tax returns are coming in Monday, ill take pictures of the stuff I get so expect an update soon! :tongue:


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

NEVER. EVER leave your 4 year old nephew near your tank with sand paper. He will try and "pet the glass" with it and scratch it up. :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Time to reverse the side, apply a black background.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Time to reverse the side, apply a black background.


Was actually gonna try a moss background with flame moss or just get a new one since they're like $12 at my lfs


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Turning it around would work just as well. Lol


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the 900 lumen Beamswork over my 18" long. Its very bright. Brighter than my fugeray. The uneven moonlights are annoying though.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Turning it around would work just as well. Lol


Turned it around, now I just need a black backround and ill be fine


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Turned it around, now I just need a black backround and ill be fine


Yep. They're 99¢ at the dollar store. I just cut mine out of paper. Lol


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=11202&pictureid=24378

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=11202&pictureid=24386

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=11202&pictureid=24394

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=11202&pictureid=24370

Here are some pics of the new things i got today with Tax returns!

6 Golden Pencilfish, 2 Dwarf Neon Gouramis (different tank) HC, more c02, and other random items! Will do an update on everything once a week so stay tuned!:fish::fish1:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you sure that 6 pencil fish will be OK in such a small tank?


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you like the flow of the Aqua 20 for your tank? Specifically, do you think the flow is too strong?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

philemon716 said:


> How do you like the flow of the Aqua 20 for your tank? Specifically, do you think the flow is too strong?


Well with the flow being adjustable not at all


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Are you sure that 6 pencil fish will be OK in such a small tank?


My rule of thumb doesn't depend on the gallonage of the tank, but on how big the actual tank is


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> My rule of thumb doesn't depend on the gallonage of the tank, but on how big the actual tank is


Same here, but I still don't know if they're ok in a smaller tank. I don't actually know, I'm just asking what kind of research did you do on them?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Same here, but I still don't know if they're ok in a smaller tank. I don't actually know, I'm just asking what kind of research did you do on them?


Of course, I did research on them a few weeks back before I thought of the rasboras, I always do 1-2 weeks of research on everything I get


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Same here, but I still don't know if they're ok in a smaller tank. I don't actually know, I'm just asking what kind of research did you do on them?


I find most people are easily tempted to break the accepted standard of how many fish to keep and what types of fish when it comes to Nano tanks. But also depends on filtration and water changes.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the boraras. Brigittae, maculata. If I was after fish that'd be my direction. 

the addiction continues...


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

I know this isn't tank related, but how do I set a profile picture?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to "User CP" and click "change avatar"

Hope this helps


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Made $45 from an old 405 canister today, I have no idea what I'm gonna spend it on ._.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Fish/shrimp and plants, if you're tank is all set up and you don't need any more equipment. That's what I'd spend it on.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Already have fish, don't want shrimp for a while, and I have plants lol


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you choose a new light yet?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Did you choose a new light yet?


Not yet, still looking for a light that can turn plants red, and is 18 inches long and can grow HC


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got to decide on lighting for my DBP tank too. I understand...


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I have one of the Deep Blue solar Flare clip on lights on mine. Very happy with it. The one I have is 18"ish, and really covers the whole tank. 

Worth a look.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm checking into it now. Thanks VJM!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it the Solar Flare 115? I, for whatever reason, have an aversion to blue leds. Not sure why, I just think the tank would look better with red LED's replacing the blue. No actual experience with this. How do you like the color rendering?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

So since I started with flourish and co2, everything is turning red 0.o


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Still no movement on the HC carpet


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

FTS as of 3-30-13


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Turns out I got a free pencilfish, here's all 7 of em schooling happily in the tank!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Getting some hair algae!  I need ottos ASAP


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Getting some hair algae!  I need ottos ASAP


Ottos will not eat hair algae, I believe.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Ottos don't eat hair algae. Amano shrimp are known to eat it, but the tank isn't ready for them. I would try to figure out what is causing the problem first.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Ever since I re did this tank I noticed a lack of snails in my tank  snails rock and are awesome little critters


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Ever since I re did this tank I noticed a lack of snails in my tank  snails rock and are awesome little critters


I also wouldn't put ottos in this tank due to its size. 3G isn't enough for ottos. 

What is your PH?


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Wondering.... how much does these 3G DB Long Tanks go for?*

I've seen these tanks in person & examined the edges up close.......

2.5G Tank [Non-Tempered Glass]
5.5G Tank [Non-Tempered Glass]
10G Tank [Non-Tempered Glass]
10G DB LED Full Tank Kit [Non-Tempered Glass] Heater, Filter, LED Light Hood

From what I noticed.... the black silicone edges & the corner seams make this tank worth the extra money to me. 

However, the store I saw these at didn't have the 3G Long. 


How much does the 3G DB Long tank.... normally SELL for?

Also you couldn't find a BLACK prefilter? That Yellow AC open cell sponge ruins the esthetics of the tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

There's a club on it  lol. 

They run like $32 shipped from allpet.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Their worth it sight unseen, don't fight the urge. Buy the 3 gallon long! Hurry! Then join our club!

the addiction continues...


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*I'm sure there's a club on it.*

I'll run a couple searches after this. 

The 10G Deep Blue Full Tank Kit with LED light, filter, heater is $55. 

Those extras alone make the 10G the best deal if you have the space for it. 


The best part about the 10G Kit is the shop that carries it is about 20 minutes from me & I'm usually passing through that area once every week or two. If I do buy a 10G Kit, it'll be from this locally run petshop. It's good to support the local businesses whenever possible. 


Never heard of AllPet, but I guess they're a small ONLINE petstore distributer that's located in Brentwood, New York if the information I gathered is correct.

Also I heard some bad reviews on DB tanks, like their QC is somewhat lacking, so I need to look at these tanks CLOSER next time. The tanks I've seen at the chain pet stores are somewhat lousy when it comes to the silicone SEALS. Very sloppy looking.

MABJ, thanks for the links in your signature. I'll have to read through those threads later on when I have more time.

A.D.D.i.c.t..... Well, if my friend didn't give me FOUR 2.5G Aqueon/MarineLand Glass tanks, I would consider the 3G DB Tank.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice friend! Go for the ten, the kit sounds cool

the addiction continues...


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I also wouldn't put ottos in this tank due to its size. 3G isn't enough for ottos.
> 
> What is your PH?


Last time I tested it was 6.4


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Last time I tested it was 6.4


GH, KH? 

That's a tad low for snails.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> GH, KH?
> 
> That's a tad low for snails.


Uh... I don't even know how to test those :/


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Uh... I don't even know how to test those :/


API test kit. Pick them up, they're worth the $7.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> API test kit. Pick them up, they're worth the $7.


Wish they came in the master test kit


----------



## kitesailor (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm enjoying following this tank. I like the driftwood. So sorry about your sandpaper adventure! I'm interested to see what light you end up using.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Saw an 18"-24" FLUVAL LED light in my lfs today! Was like $80 though and I don't have any money left


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

From green to red and back again!


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

MSG said:


> I've seen these tanks in person & examined the edges up close.......
> 
> 2.5G Tank [Non-Tempered Glass]
> 5.5G Tank [Non-Tempered Glass]
> ...


 not to derail this thread but does that LFS have a website?! that sounds like a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what light are you using? Sorry if I missed it earlier in your thread. I want to pick up one of these and place it on a small ledge we have in between the living room and kitchen


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm using a 24" odyssea T5HO light (reef edition on accident) and it grows everything amazingly 


DBP Member 003


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you injecting CO2 since you have so much light?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> Are you injecting CO2 since you have so much light?


Yup!


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Added some DIY substrate dividers so the Dwarf Baby Tears won't overthrow everything else


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Also added some Ambulia to grow out on the right side of the filter intake 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Got 2 amano shrimp at the LFS 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey everybody! Long time no update, got some bba so I rescaped the tank and plucked all the bba covered leaves off and did a 10 sec hot water dip for all the plants. I will also start spot dosing flourish and flourish excel tomorrow instead the fluval co2 which is now on the 2.5  pictures tomorrow!


DBP Member 003


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

get a fluval prefilter, there like $1.50

that thing in there is hideous


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

looking good...


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

FTS as Of 11/4/13


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

All 7 golden pencil fish schooling at the top and still have the silicone :/



DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Chasm of plants 









The heater is temporarily in the tank since I'm using the 25W one in the 2.5 and the eye sore filter sponge is still there :/


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Considering just getting a Fugeray 20" LED light or the Beamswork 18 inch LED for this tank

Any tips or other suggestions?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Consider the beamsworks. It is nice and affordable at $35 shipped. 

It isn't an end all be all light though. 

Definitely get the Fluval edge prefilter sponge.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> Also I heard some bad reviews on DB tanks, like their QC is somewhat lacking, so I need to look at these tanks CLOSER next time. The tanks I've seen at the chain pet stores are somewhat lousy when it comes to the silicone SEALS. Very sloppy looking.
> 
> MABJ, thanks for the links in your signature. I'll have to read through those threads later on when I have more time.



Just saw this. The silicone seals are actually really clean and well done. 

Np for the links. Any way I can help.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Probably gonna take this tank down, and just totally re do it 


DBP Member 003


----------

